# Pokemon Crystal: time error



## Fraser1991 (Jul 3, 2007)

On my gameboy, the time only changes in pokemon crystal when I am playing the game. Do you have any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Perhaps that's the in-game time and not real time?


----------



## Fraser1991 (Jul 3, 2007)

the in game time is meant to change with real life time and i have never had this problem when previosuly playing the game.


----------



## DYMongoose (Jul 2, 2007)

See if you can find someone else with the same version of the game, and see if theirs behaves the same way.


----------



## Fraser1991 (Jul 3, 2007)

nope, mine has never done this before and used to work to real life time and one of my friends works the way it should.


----------



## DYMongoose (Jul 2, 2007)

OK, next step is to switch games and see what happens. If his game does the time wrong in your gameboy, it's your gameboy that's broken. If your game does the time wrong in his gameboy, it's your game that's broken.


----------



## Fraser1991 (Jul 3, 2007)

I've heard that it's the cartridges' internal battery that is almost dead so do you have any ideas of where i can buy one?


----------



## DYMongoose (Jul 2, 2007)

Not a clue... dunno if it's even possible actually... Maybe ask someone at Gamestop or EB Games?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i was just about to say..the game has an internal battery that keeps the time updated and things like the day care centre wont work correctly if the battery is dead...the only real way to get it changed is to send the game to nintendo, if you look at the back of the cart ther is a screw ther that ul need a special tool to undo...nintendo will have to change the battery for you...


----------



## pokemaster (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes the pokemon second generation of games have an internal battery that is possible to take out and replace. It is reasonably cheap the more advanced batterys can hit $10 nz at EB games. after about 6 years the battery will fail and delete your previous save files and making saving games impossible a silly mistake nintendo made when making the game cartriges my advice would to just buy another one with a reasonably new battery so you dont have the same error again.

Good luck

pokemaster


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Not really a silly mistake per se; it's a side effect of using cartridges for games.

Though I still have NES games from the 80s with functioning batteries.


----------



## pokemaster (Mar 31, 2008)

They shouldent reall y have put an internal battery in i have just got another game and its internal batterys failed to just cant win these days


----------

